# Extraction times....when to start and stop the machine?



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi All,

Should I pull my glass away from the pour when still under pressure or should I turn it off and let it drip. There seems to be an extra 8 grams drips out when you switch off!

Also should I be timing from first drop or when I switch on?

All advice welcomed!

Roy


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I start timer as soon at button pressed and learned to watch the weight and stop about 4g shy and this will give what you want


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes convention is to start the timer when you start the pump as the tims before drips is still part of the extraction. How to end the shot is setup dependant, I'm using a naked portafilter with high refresh rate scales and slow low pressure extractions so I can stop around -0.5g from the desired weight. With spouted portafilters and all the other variables, you'll have to figure that out but yes the final drops from a spouted portafilter should usually go into the shot.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you. Scales! Now I understand more about pricing!


----------

